# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Hypermobiliteit van gewrichten

## spruce

Hallo, ik heb last van hypermobiliteit van de gewrichten.

Als je een jone snaak bent, is dat allemaal best leuk en grappig. Maar bij het ouder worden is het niet zo evident.

Ik heb mijn linkerknie op zo een manier eens overgerokken, vandaag is dat mogelijk om mijn knie makkelijk te sub-luxeren. Ik heb ooit advies gevraagd over een ev operatie - maar dat is me afgeraden.

Mensen die hun ervaringen willen delen over hypermobiliteit? :Embarrassment:

----------


## katje45

Hallo Spruce,

Ook ik heb redelijk wat last van hypermobiliteit. En zoals je al schrijft is het zeker niet goed om je daar meteen al aan te laten opereren.
Zelf heb ik het advies gekregen om voor een goed spieren te zorgen die ervoor zorgen dat de gewrichten en gewrichtsbanden meer ontlast worden. Tevens voorkom je op die manier (niet altijd helaas) luxaties van gewrichten.
Weet niet of je de mogelijkheid hebt om iets van medisch fitness te doen en het liefst onder begeleiding van een fysiotherapeut.

----------


## spruce

dag Katje,

Mijn dochtertje is 11 maanden, ik wil "testen" op hypermobiliteit bij haar. Het is immers genetica. Ik vraag me af hoe ik dat kan testen op een goede manier - een kinesist heeft me verteld dat je moet proberen de wijsvinger te strekken. Afhankelijk van de gemaakte hoek kijk je hoe hypermobiel de baby is. Ik kan dat makkelijk met mijn vingers vergelijken.

Een vijftal jaar geleden heb ik eens een mangaan kuur gevolgd omdat mangaan de banden zou gezonder (sterker, whatever) maken. Iemand ervaring met mangaan als behandeling?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Spruce,

Als je je erge zorgen maakt over je dochtertje, waarom ga je dan niet met haar naar een kinderarts ? Vergeet niet dan jonge kinderen nog erg flexibel zijn.

Maar Mangaan kuur hiervoor heb ik nooit gevolgd dus kan ik je daar niet verder mee helpen.

Sucses!

----------


## spruce

Volgens mijn eigen testje denk ik niet dat ze hypermobiel is. In ieder geval moeten we binnen een maandje terug naar kindengezin en ik zal het daar ook nog eens vragen.

Ik heb enkele weken terug mijn onderarm gebroken en nu was ik bij de kinesist en die mannen zien dat onmiddellijk. Ik kon mijn gebroken onderarm na 2 weken al verder strekken dan een normaal mens zonder gebroken arm. Vandaar zijn we beginnen praten over hypermobiliteit en ben ik op mijn dochtertje uitgekomen.

spruce

----------

